# [SOLVED] kde 4.6.3 avvio molto lento

## tsu.kz.m

Salve a tutti, questo è il mio secondo port in questo forum, l'ultimo risale al 2007, questo fa capire che non ho mai avuto problemi di questo tipo, ma adesso non so che pesci pigliare e chiedo aiuto alla comunità.

E' da 2 settimane che litigo con Xorg, kde e i driver nvidia, pensavo fosse un problema di kernel, ma ho fatto vari tentativi con kernel precedenti dove funzionava al 100% sia sistema che interfaccia grafica (kde 4.6.2 in questo caso) ma il problema persiste.

questo il procedimento:

Ho il login da riga di comando, avvio kde tramite startx. 

Intanto startx ci mette una ventina di secondi a far spuntare le prime righe di xorg, dopodichè parte lo splash screen di kde, tutto sembra funzionare ma appena termina lo splash si blocca per un minuto o due, dopodichè schermata nera con puntatore del mouse. Dopo circa 15 minuti parte l'interfaccia grafica

Giuro che non sto esagerando... 15 minuti circa.

Tutto corretto compreso gli effetti grafici del composite kwin. Ho 2 finestre di konsole aperte da tempo e queste funzionano correttamente, anche il resize senza freeze, il cambiamento di applicazione tramite alt+tab istantaneo... Ma se clicco sul menu (kick-off) appare dopo 5 minuti. 

glxgears funziona correttamnte, le rotelle girano veloci, perfette!

Fatto sta che il sistema è inusabile, non posso avviare nessuna applicazione, niente di niente anche se all'apparenza funziona tutto, compreso il composite (alm eno mi disabilitasse gli effetti grafici così capivo che il problema riguardava proprio i drivers nvidia)

questa la mia configurazione

- gentoo su amd64 

-xorg-server 1.9.5

-kde 4.6.3

-nvidia-drivers 270.41.06

-kernel 2.6.38-gentoo-r6

-baselayout2 (seguita la migrazione dalla guida gentoo, a parte il gruppo plugdev - non uso più hal, quindi non credo sia necessario aggiungerlo ma magari sistemare udev per non cercare più tale gruppo - e virtualboxusers, all'avvio non ho nessun problema, tutto viene riconosciuto)

xorg.conf (evdev)

```

# nvidia-xconfig: X configuration file generated by nvidia-xconfig

# nvidia-xconfig:  version 260.19.36  (buildmeister@swio-display-x86-rhel47-01.nvidia.com)  Tue Jan 18 17:15:22 PST 2011

# nvidia-settings: X configuration file generated by nvidia-settings

# nvidia-settings:  version 260.19.36  (buildmeister@swio-display-x86-rhel47-01.nvidia.com)  Tue Jan 18 17:15:10 PST 2011

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier     "Layout0"

    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

#    Option         "Xinerama" "0"

EndSection

Section "Files"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    # generated from data in "/etc/conf.d/gpm"

 #"mouse"

    Identifier     "Mouse0"

    Driver         "evdev"

    Option         "Protocol"

#    Option         "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

    Option         "Device" "/dev/input/event0"

    Option         "Emulate3Buttons" "no"

    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    # generated from default

    Identifier     "Keyboard0"

    Driver         "kbd"

    Option         "AllowEmptyInput" "false"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

Option "AutoAddDevices" "false"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    # HorizSync source: edid, VertRefresh source: edid

    Identifier     "Monitor0"

    VendorName     "Unknown"

    ModelName      "ViewSonic VX2025wm"

    HorizSync       30.0 - 82.0

    VertRefresh     50.0 - 75.0

    Option         "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Device0"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"

    BoardName      "GeForce 7950 GT"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen0"

    Device         "Device0"

    Monitor        "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth    24

    Option         "TwinView" "0"

    Option         "metamodes" "nvidia-auto-select +0+0"

    Option         "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"

    Option         "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" "true"

    Option         "RenderAccel" "True"

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       24

    EndSubSection

EndSection

```

emerge --info

```

Portage 2.1.9.42 (default/linux/amd64/10.0, gcc-4.4.5, libc-0-r0, 2.6.38-gentoo-r6 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.38-gentoo-r6-x86_64-AMD_Athlon-tm-_64_X2_Dual_Core_Processor_4200+-with-gentoo-2.0.2

Timestamp of tree: Tue, 31 May 2011 10:00:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [disabled]

app-shells/bash:     4.1_p9

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.11-r3

dev-lang/python:     2.7.1-r1, 3.1.3-r1

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r9

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.4-r1

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.2

sys-apps/openrc:     0.8.2-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.4

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.65-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:       4.4.5

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1-r1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.10

sys-devel/make:      3.82

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 2.6.36.1

sys-libs/glibc:      2.12.2

virtual/os-headers:  0

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=k8 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=k8 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs distlocks fixlafiles fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS=""

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LANG="it_IT.utf8"

LC_ALL="it_IT.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="en it"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow X a52 aac aalib acl acpi alsa amd64 berkdb bzip2 cairo cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus declarative dri dts dvd extras fam flac fontconfig fortran gd gdbm gif glx gnutls gpm gtk iconv imagemagick ipv6 java jpeg kde kde4 kerberos largefile libcaca lvm matroska mmx modules mp3 mpeg mudflap multilib mysql ncurses networkmanager nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin nvidia odbc ogg openexr opengl openmp pam pcre pdflib perl png policykit pppd python qt3support qt4 readline samba sdl semantic-desktop session sql sse sse2 ssl svg sysfs tcl tcpd theora threads tiff truetype udev unicode v4l v4l2 vlc vorbis webkit wifi x264 xine xinerama xml xorg xslt zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="braindump flow karbon kexi kpresenter krita tables words" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="en it" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

Xorg.0.log

```

[   192.213] 

X.Org X Server 1.9.4

Release Date: 2011-02-04

[   192.220] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

[   192.223] Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.38-gentoo-r6 x86_64 Gentoo

[   192.225] Current Operating System: Linux mainframe 2.6.38-gentoo-r6 #1 SMP Sun May 29 21:26:18 CEST 2011 x86_64

[   192.228] Kernel command line: root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc real_root=/dev/sda3 udev vga=0x317 ramdisk=8192

[   192.231] Build Date: 30 May 2011  11:19:21PM

[   192.234]  

[   192.236] Current version of pixman: 0.20.2

[   192.239]    Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

[   192.244] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

[   192.253] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Tue May 31 09:36:31 2011

[   192.293] (==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

[   192.296] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[   192.314] (==) ServerLayout "Layout0"

[   192.314] (**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

[   192.314] (**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

[   192.314] (**) |   |-->Device "Device0"

[   192.314] (**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

[   192.314] (**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

[   192.314] (**) Option "AutoAddDevices" "false"

[   192.314] (**) Not automatically adding devices

[   192.314] (==) Automatically enabling devices

[   192.361] (==) FontPath set to:

        /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

        /usr/share/fonts/TTF/,

        /usr/share/fonts/OTF/,

        /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

        /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

        /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

[   192.361] (==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

[   192.361] (II) Loader magic: 0x7c7140

[   192.361] (II) Module ABI versions:

[   192.361]    X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

[   192.361]    X.Org Video Driver: 8.0

[   192.361]    X.Org XInput driver : 11.0

[   192.361]    X.Org Server Extension : 4.0

[   192.362] (--) PCI:*(0:1:0:0) 10de:0295:0000:0000 rev 161, Mem @ 0xfa000000/16777216, 0xe0000000/268435456, 0xfb000000/16777216, I/O @ 0x0000ac00/128, BIOS @ 0x????????/131072

[   192.362] (II) Open ACPI successful (/var/run/acpid.socket)

[   192.362] (II) LoadModule: "extmod"

[   192.400] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so

[   192.414] (II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   192.414]    compiled for 1.9.4, module version = 1.0.0

[   192.414]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[   192.414]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 4.0

[   192.414] (II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

[   192.414] (II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

[   192.414] (II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

[   192.414] (II) Loading extension DPMS

[   192.414] (II) Loading extension XVideo

[   192.414] (II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

[   192.414] (II) Loading extension X-Resource

[   192.414] (II) LoadModule: "dbe"

[   192.414] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so

[   192.417] (II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   192.417]    compiled for 1.9.4, module version = 1.0.0

[   192.417]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[   192.417]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 4.0

[   192.417] (II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

[   192.417] (II) LoadModule: "glx"

[   192.429] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

[   192.703] (II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

[   192.738]    compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

[   192.738]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[   192.738] (II) NVIDIA GLX Module  270.41.06  Mon Apr 18 15:10:15 PDT 2011

[   192.738] (II) Loading extension GLX

[   192.738] (II) LoadModule: "record"

[   192.739] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/librecord.so

[   192.760] (II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   192.761]    compiled for 1.9.4, module version = 1.13.0

[   192.761]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[   192.761]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 4.0

[   192.761] (II) Loading extension RECORD

[   192.761] (II) LoadModule: "dri"

[   192.761] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module dri

[   192.761] (II) UnloadModule: "dri"

[   192.761] (EE) Failed to load module "dri" (module does not exist, 0)

[   192.764] (II) LoadModule: "dri2"

[   192.764] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module dri2

[   192.764] (II) UnloadModule: "dri2"

[   192.764] (EE) Failed to load module "dri2" (module does not exist, 0)

[   192.767] (II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

[   192.767] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so

[   193.011] (II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

[   193.025]    compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

[   193.025]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[   193.067] (II) LoadModule: "kbd"

[   193.067] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/kbd_drv.so

[   193.087] (II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   193.087]    compiled for 1.9.5, module version = 1.6.0

[   193.088]    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

[   193.088]    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 11.0

[   193.088] (II) LoadModule: "evdev"

[   193.088] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

[   193.102] (II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   193.102]    compiled for 1.9.5, module version = 2.6.0

[   193.102]    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

[   193.102]    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 11.0

[   193.102] (II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  270.41.06  Mon Apr 18 14:55:25 PDT 2011

[   193.102] (II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs

[   193.111] (--) using VT number 7

[   193.125] (II) Loading sub module "fb"

[   193.125] (II) LoadModule: "fb"

[   193.125] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libfb.so

[   193.149] (II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   193.149]    compiled for 1.9.4, module version = 1.0.0

[   193.149]    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[   193.149] (II) Loading sub module "wfb"

[   193.149] (II) LoadModule: "wfb"

[   193.149] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libwfb.so

[   193.158] (II) Module wfb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   193.158]    compiled for 1.9.4, module version = 1.0.0

[   193.158]    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[   193.158] (II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

[   193.158] (II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

[   193.158] (II) Module "ramdac" already built-in

[   193.258] (**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

[   193.258] (==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

[   193.258] (==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

[   193.258] (==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

[   193.258] (**) NVIDIA(0): Option "RenderAccel" "True"

[   193.258] (**) NVIDIA(0): Option "TwinView" "0"

[   193.258] (**) NVIDIA(0): Option "MetaModes" "nvidia-auto-select +0+0"

[   193.258] (**) NVIDIA(0): Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"

[   193.258] (**) NVIDIA(0): Enabling RENDER acceleration

[   194.713] (II) NVIDIA(GPU-0): Display (ViewSonic VX2025wm (DFP-0)) does not support NVIDIA

[   194.713] (II) NVIDIA(GPU-0):     3D Vision stereo.

[   194.715] (II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU GeForce 7950 GT (G71) at PCI:1:0:0 (GPU-0)

[   194.715] (--) NVIDIA(0): Memory: 524288 kBytes

[   194.715] (--) NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 05.71.22.42.06

[   194.715] (II) NVIDIA(0): Detected PCI Express Link width: 16X

[   194.715] (--) NVIDIA(0): Interlaced video modes are supported on this GPU

[   194.715] (--) NVIDIA(0): Connected display device(s) on GeForce 7950 GT at PCI:1:0:0

[   194.715] (--) NVIDIA(0):     ViewSonic VX2025wm (DFP-0)

[   194.715] (--) NVIDIA(0): ViewSonic VX2025wm (DFP-0): 330.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

[   194.715] (--) NVIDIA(0): ViewSonic VX2025wm (DFP-0): Internal Dual Link TMDS

[   194.715] (II) NVIDIA(0): Assigned Display Device: DFP-0

[   194.715] (II) NVIDIA(0): Validated modes:

[   194.715] (II) NVIDIA(0):     "nvidia-auto-select+0+0"

[   194.715] (II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1680 x 1050

[   194.721] (--) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (99, 98); computed from "UseEdidDpi" X config

[   194.722] (--) NVIDIA(0):     option

[   194.722] (**) NVIDIA(0): Enabling 32-bit ARGB GLX visuals.

[   194.722] (--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

[   194.733] (II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "nvidia-auto-select+0+0"

[   195.027] (II) Loading extension NV-GLX

[   195.172] (==) NVIDIA(0): Disabling shared memory pixmaps

[   195.180] (==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store disabled

[   195.180] (==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled

[   195.188] (**) NVIDIA(0): DPMS enabled

[   195.188] (II) Loading extension NV-CONTROL

[   195.188] (II) Loading extension XINERAMA

[   195.188] (WW) NVIDIA(0): Option "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" is not used

[   195.188] (II) Loading sub module "dri2"

[   195.188] (II) LoadModule: "dri2"

[   195.189] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module dri2

[   195.189] (II) UnloadModule: "dri2"

[   195.189] (EE) NVIDIA: Failed to load module "dri2" (module does not exist, 0)

[   195.189] (II) NVIDIA(0): The X server will not be able to send the VDPAU driver name to

[   195.189] (II) NVIDIA(0):     libvdpau.

[   195.189] (==) RandR enabled

[   195.189] (II) Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension

[   195.189] (II) Initializing built-in extension SHAPE

[   195.189] (II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

[   195.189] (II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

[   195.189] (II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

[   195.189] (II) Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS

[   195.189] (II) Initializing built-in extension SYNC

[   195.189] (II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

[   195.189] (II) Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC

[   195.189] (II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

[   195.189] (II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

[   195.189] (II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

[   195.189] (II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

[   195.189] (II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

[   195.189] (II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

[   195.192] (II) Initializing extension GLX

[   195.869] (**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

[   195.869] (**) Keyboard0: always reports core events

[   195.869] (**) Option "Protocol" "standard"

[   195.869] (**) Option "XkbRules" "base"

[   195.869] (**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

[   195.869] (**) Option "XkbLayout" "us"

[   195.869] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Keyboard0" (type: KEYBOARD)

[   195.869] (**) Option "CorePointer"

[   195.869] (**) Mouse0: always reports core events

[   195.869] (**) Mouse0: Device: "/dev/input/event0"

[   195.920] (--) Mouse0: Found keys

[   195.920] (II) Mouse0: Configuring as keyboard

[   195.920] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse0" (type: KEYBOARD)

[   195.920] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[   195.920] (**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

[   195.920] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[   195.958] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event6)

[   195.958] (II) AutoAddDevices is off - not adding device.

[   195.963] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event5)

[   195.963] (II) AutoAddDevices is off - not adding device.

[   195.965] (II) config/udev: Adding input device USB-compliant keyboard (/dev/input/event2)

[   195.965] (II) AutoAddDevices is off - not adding device.

[   195.966] (II) config/udev: Adding input device USB-compliant keyboard (/dev/input/event3)

[   195.966] (II) AutoAddDevices is off - not adding device.

[   195.966] (II) config/udev: Adding input device USB-compliant keyboard (/dev/input/mouse1)

[   195.966] (II) AutoAddDevices is off - not adding device.

[   195.967] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Logitech USB Optical Mouse (/dev/input/event1)

[   195.967] (II) AutoAddDevices is off - not adding device.

[   195.967] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Logitech USB Optical Mouse (/dev/input/mouse0)

[   195.967] (II) AutoAddDevices is off - not adding device.

[   195.975] (II) config/udev: Adding input device AT Translated Set 2 keyboard (/dev/input/event0)

[   195.975] (II) AutoAddDevices is off - not adding device.

[   195.975] (II) config/udev: Adding input device PC Speaker (/dev/input/event4)

[   195.975] (II) AutoAddDevices is off - not adding device.

[   232.430] (II) Mouse0: Close

[   232.430] (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

[   232.430] (II) UnloadModule: "kbd"

```

(le ultime righe riguardano il kill del processo per uscire da X)

Ho installato pure fluxbox e il problema non sorge perchè si avvia istantaneamente che se startx ci mette sempre una decina di secondi a realizzare che deve far partire l'interfaccia grafica.

Premetto che ho ricompilato tutto il sistema e non ho riscontrato nessun errore su circa 500 pacchetti installati, tutto compilato a buon fine

Ho risposto a un post sul forum globale, ma ho pensato che scriverne uno in italiano mi facilitasse la comprensione.

Non credo sia una soluzione reinstallare tutto da capo, anzi, dubito visto che emerge -e world ha compilato tutti i pacchetti in modo corretto senza errori.

Se serve qualche altra info sul mio sistema non esitate a chiedere...

Non ho più le forze di provare e riprovare le stesse cose...

due settimane di inutilizzo del sistema

Aiuto!  :Sad: Last edited by tsu.kz.m on Tue Jun 07, 2011 8:57 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## tsu.kz.m

Aggiungo anche il dmesg

```

mem 0xfa000000-0xfcffffff]

pci 0000:00:04.0:   bridge window [mem 0xe0000000-0xefffffff 64bit pref]

pci 0000:02:06.0: [1814:0201] type 0 class 0x000280

pci 0000:02:06.0: reg 10: [mem 0xfdefc000-0xfdefdfff]

pci 0000:02:09.0: [1106:3044] type 0 class 0x000c00

pci 0000:02:09.0: reg 10: [mem 0xfdeff000-0xfdeff7ff]

pci 0000:02:09.0: reg 14: [io  0x9c00-0x9c7f]

pci 0000:02:09.0: supports D2

pci 0000:02:09.0: PME# supported from D2 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:02:09.0: PME# disabled

pci 0000:00:0e.0: PCI bridge to [bus 02-02] (subtractive decode)

pci 0000:00:0e.0:   bridge window [io  0x9000-0x9fff]

pci 0000:00:0e.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfde00000-0xfdefffff]

pci 0000:00:0e.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfdf00000-0xfdffffff pref]

pci 0000:00:0e.0:   bridge window [io  0x0000-0xffff] (subtractive decode)

pci 0000:00:0e.0:   bridge window [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff] (subtractive decode)

pci 0000:00:0e.0:   bridge window [mem 0xe0000000-0xf3ffffff] (subtractive decode)

pci 0000:00:0e.0:   bridge window [mem 0xf4000000-0xffffffff] (subtractive decode)

pci 0000:00:0e.0:   bridge window [mem 0x120000000-0xfcffffffff] (subtractive decode)

pci 0000:00:12.0: PCI bridge to [bus 03-03]

pci 0000:00:12.0:   bridge window [io  0x8000-0x8fff]

pci 0000:00:12.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfdd00000-0xfddfffff]

pci 0000:00:12.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfdc00000-0xfdcfffff 64bit pref]

pci 0000:04:00.0: [1095:3132] type 0 class 0x000104

pci 0000:04:00.0: reg 10: [mem 0xfdbff000-0xfdbff07f 64bit]

pci 0000:04:00.0: reg 18: [mem 0xfdbf8000-0xfdbfbfff 64bit]

pci 0000:04:00.0: reg 20: [io  0x7c00-0x7c7f]

pci 0000:04:00.0: reg 30: [mem 0x00000000-0x0007ffff pref]

pci 0000:04:00.0: supports D1 D2

pci 0000:04:00.0: disabling ASPM on pre-1.1 PCIe device.  You can enable it with 'pcie_aspm=force'

pci 0000:00:13.0: PCI bridge to [bus 04-04]

pci 0000:00:13.0:   bridge window [io  0x7000-0x7fff]

pci 0000:00:13.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfdb00000-0xfdbfffff]

pci 0000:00:13.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfda00000-0xfdafffff 64bit pref]

pci 0000:00:15.0: PCI bridge to [bus 05-05]

pci 0000:00:15.0:   bridge window [io  0x6000-0x6fff]

pci 0000:00:15.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfd900000-0xfd9fffff]

pci 0000:00:15.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfd800000-0xfd8fffff 64bit pref]

pci 0000:00:16.0: PCI bridge to [bus 06-06]

pci 0000:00:16.0:   bridge window [io  0x5000-0x5fff]

pci 0000:00:16.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfd700000-0xfd7fffff]

pci 0000:00:16.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfd600000-0xfd6fffff 64bit pref]

pci 0000:00:17.0: PCI bridge to [bus 07-07]

pci 0000:00:17.0:   bridge window [io  0x4000-0x4fff]

pci 0000:00:17.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfd500000-0xfd5fffff]

pci 0000:00:17.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfd400000-0xfd4fffff 64bit pref]

pci_bus 0000:00: on NUMA node 0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.HUB0._PRT]

 pci0000:00: Requesting ACPI _OSC control (0x1d)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK1] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK2] (IRQs 5 7 9 *10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK3] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 *11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK4] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK5] (IRQs 5 7 9 *10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK6] (IRQs 5 *7 9 10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK7] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK8] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LP2P] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUBA] (IRQs 5 *7 9 10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LMAC] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 *11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LMC1] (IRQs 5 *7 9 10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LAZA] (IRQs *5 7 9 10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LPMU] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSMB] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 *11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUB2] (IRQs *5 7 9 10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LIDE] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSID] (IRQs *5 7 9 10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LFID] (IRQs 5 7 9 *10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSA2] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 *11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC1] (IRQs 16) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC2] (IRQs 17) *0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC3] (IRQs 18) *0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC4] (IRQs 19) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC5] (IRQs 16) *0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC6] (IRQs 16) *0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC7] (IRQs 16) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC8] (IRQs 16) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCF] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCH] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [AMC1] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APMU] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [AAZA] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCS] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCL] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCM] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCZ] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APSI] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APSJ] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ASA2] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0

vgaarb: device added: PCI:0000:01:00.0,decodes=io+mem,owns=io+mem,locks=none

vgaarb: loaded

SCSI subsystem initialized

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: pci_cache_line_size set to 64 bytes

reserve RAM buffer: 000000000009f400 - 000000000009ffff 

reserve RAM buffer: 00000000dfee0000 - 00000000dfffffff 

pnp: PnP ACPI init

ACPI: bus type pnp registered

pnp 00:00: [bus 00-07]

pnp 00:00: [io  0x0cf8-0x0cff]

pnp 00:00: [io  0x0000-0x03af window]

pnp 00:00: [io  0x03e0-0x0cf7 window]

pnp 00:00: [io  0x4000-0xffff window]

pnp 00:00: [io  0x03b0-0x03df window]

pnp 00:00: [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff window]

pnp 00:00: [mem 0xe0000000-0xefffffff window]

pnp 00:00: [mem 0xf4000000-0xfe02ffff window]

pnp 00:00: [io  0x1c00-0x1c80 window]

pnp 00:00: [mem 0xfec80000-0xfecbffff window]

pnp 00:00: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0a08 PNP0a03 (active)

pnp 00:01: [io  0x1000-0x107f]

pnp 00:01: [io  0x1080-0x10ff]

pnp 00:01: [io  0x1400-0x147f]

pnp 00:01: [io  0x1480-0x14ff]

pnp 00:01: [io  0x1800-0x187f]

pnp 00:01: [io  0x1880-0x18ff]

system 00:01: [io  0x1000-0x107f] has been reserved

system 00:01: [io  0x1080-0x10ff] has been reserved

system 00:01: [io  0x1400-0x147f] has been reserved

system 00:01: [io  0x1480-0x14ff] has been reserved

system 00:01: [io  0x1800-0x187f] has been reserved

system 00:01: [io  0x1880-0x18ff] has been reserved

system 00:01: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c02 (active)

pnp 00:02: [io  0x0010-0x001f]

pnp 00:02: [io  0x0022-0x003f]

pnp 00:02: [io  0x0044-0x005f]

pnp 00:02: [io  0x0062-0x0063]

pnp 00:02: [io  0x0065-0x006f]

pnp 00:02: [io  0x0074-0x007f]

pnp 00:02: [io  0x0091-0x0093]

pnp 00:02: [io  0x00a2-0x00bf]

pnp 00:02: [io  0x00e0-0x00ef]

pnp 00:02: [io  0x04d0-0x04d1]

pnp 00:02: [io  0x0295-0x0296]

pnp 00:02: [io  0x0800-0x087f]

system 00:02: [io  0x04d0-0x04d1] has been reserved

system 00:02: [io  0x0295-0x0296] has been reserved

system 00:02: [io  0x0800-0x087f] has been reserved

system 00:02: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c02 (active)

pnp 00:03: [dma 4]

pnp 00:03: [io  0x0000-0x000f]

pnp 00:03: [io  0x0080-0x0090]

pnp 00:03: [io  0x0094-0x009f]

pnp 00:03: [io  0x00c0-0x00df]

pnp 00:03: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0200 (active)

pnp 00:04: [io  0x0070-0x0073]

pnp 00:04: [irq 8]

pnp 00:04: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0b00 (active)

pnp 00:05: [io  0x0061]

pnp 00:05: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0800 (active)

pnp 00:06: [io  0x00f0-0x00ff]

pnp 00:06: [irq 13]

pnp 00:06: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c04 (active)

pnp 00:07: [io  0x03f0-0x03f5]

pnp 00:07: [io  0x03f7]

pnp 00:07: [irq 6]

pnp 00:07: [dma 2]

pnp 00:07: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0700 (active)

pnp 00:08: [io  0x03f8-0x03ff]

pnp 00:08: [irq 4]

pnp 00:08: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0510 (active)

pnp 00:09: [io  0x0060]

pnp 00:09: [io  0x0064]

pnp 00:09: [irq 1]

pnp 00:09: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0303 PNP030b (active)

pnp 00:0a: [mem 0xf0000000-0xf3ffffff]

system 00:0a: [mem 0xf0000000-0xf3ffffff] has been reserved

system 00:0a: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c02 (active)

pnp 00:0b: [mem 0x000d1800-0x000d3fff]

pnp 00:0b: [mem 0x000f0000-0x000f7fff]

pnp 00:0b: [mem 0x000f8000-0x000fbfff]

pnp 00:0b: [mem 0x000fc000-0x000fffff]

pnp 00:0b: [mem 0xdfee0000-0xdfefffff]

pnp 00:0b: [mem 0xffff0000-0xffffffff]

pnp 00:0b: [mem 0x00000000-0x0009ffff]

pnp 00:0b: [mem 0x00100000-0xdfedffff]

pnp 00:0b: [mem 0xfec00000-0xfec00fff]

pnp 00:0b: [mem 0xfee00000-0xfeefffff]

pnp 00:0b: [mem 0xfefff000-0xfeffffff]

pnp 00:0b: [mem 0xfff80000-0xfff80fff]

pnp 00:0b: [mem 0xfff90000-0xfffbffff]

pnp 00:0b: [mem 0xfffed000-0xfffeffff]

system 00:0b: [mem 0x000d1800-0x000d3fff] has been reserved

system 00:0b: [mem 0x000f0000-0x000f7fff] could not be reserved

system 00:0b: [mem 0x000f8000-0x000fbfff] could not be reserved

system 00:0b: [mem 0x000fc000-0x000fffff] could not be reserved

system 00:0b: [mem 0xdfee0000-0xdfefffff] could not be reserved

system 00:0b: [mem 0xffff0000-0xffffffff] has been reserved

system 00:0b: [mem 0x00000000-0x0009ffff] could not be reserved

system 00:0b: [mem 0x00100000-0xdfedffff] could not be reserved

system 00:0b: [mem 0xfec00000-0xfec00fff] could not be reserved

system 00:0b: [mem 0xfee00000-0xfeefffff] has been reserved

system 00:0b: [mem 0xfefff000-0xfeffffff] has been reserved

system 00:0b: [mem 0xfff80000-0xfff80fff] has been reserved

system 00:0b: [mem 0xfff90000-0xfffbffff] has been reserved

system 00:0b: [mem 0xfffed000-0xfffeffff] has been reserved

system 00:0b: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c01 (active)

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 12 devices

ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered

Switching to clocksource acpi_pm

pci 0000:01:00.0: BAR 6: assigned [mem 0xfc000000-0xfc01ffff pref]

pci 0000:00:04.0: PCI bridge to [bus 01-01]

pci 0000:00:04.0:   bridge window [io  0xa000-0xafff]

pci 0000:00:04.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfa000000-0xfcffffff]

pci 0000:00:04.0:   bridge window [mem 0xe0000000-0xefffffff 64bit pref]

pci 0000:00:0e.0: PCI bridge to [bus 02-02]

pci 0000:00:0e.0:   bridge window [io  0x9000-0x9fff]

pci 0000:00:0e.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfde00000-0xfdefffff]

pci 0000:00:0e.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfdf00000-0xfdffffff pref]

pci 0000:00:12.0: PCI bridge to [bus 03-03]

pci 0000:00:12.0:   bridge window [io  0x8000-0x8fff]

pci 0000:00:12.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfdd00000-0xfddfffff]

pci 0000:00:12.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfdc00000-0xfdcfffff 64bit pref]

pci 0000:04:00.0: BAR 6: assigned [mem 0xfda00000-0xfda7ffff pref]

pci 0000:00:13.0: PCI bridge to [bus 04-04]

pci 0000:00:13.0:   bridge window [io  0x7000-0x7fff]

pci 0000:00:13.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfdb00000-0xfdbfffff]

pci 0000:00:13.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfda00000-0xfdafffff 64bit pref]

pci 0000:00:15.0: PCI bridge to [bus 05-05]

pci 0000:00:15.0:   bridge window [io  0x6000-0x6fff]

pci 0000:00:15.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfd900000-0xfd9fffff]

pci 0000:00:15.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfd800000-0xfd8fffff 64bit pref]

pci 0000:00:16.0: PCI bridge to [bus 06-06]

pci 0000:00:16.0:   bridge window [io  0x5000-0x5fff]

pci 0000:00:16.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfd700000-0xfd7fffff]

pci 0000:00:16.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfd600000-0xfd6fffff 64bit pref]

pci 0000:00:17.0: PCI bridge to [bus 07-07]

pci 0000:00:17.0:   bridge window [io  0x4000-0x4fff]

pci 0000:00:17.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfd500000-0xfd5fffff]

pci 0000:00:17.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfd400000-0xfd4fffff 64bit pref]

pci 0000:00:04.0: setting latency timer to 64

pci 0000:00:0e.0: setting latency timer to 64

pci 0000:00:12.0: setting latency timer to 64

pci 0000:00:13.0: setting latency timer to 64

pci 0000:00:15.0: setting latency timer to 64

pci 0000:00:16.0: setting latency timer to 64

pci 0000:00:17.0: setting latency timer to 64

pci_bus 0000:00: resource 4 [io  0x0000-0xffff]

pci_bus 0000:00: resource 5 [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff]

pci_bus 0000:00: resource 6 [mem 0xe0000000-0xf3ffffff]

pci_bus 0000:00: resource 7 [mem 0xf4000000-0xffffffff]

pci_bus 0000:00: resource 8 [mem 0x120000000-0xfcffffffff]

pci_bus 0000:01: resource 0 [io  0xa000-0xafff]

pci_bus 0000:01: resource 1 [mem 0xfa000000-0xfcffffff]

pci_bus 0000:01: resource 2 [mem 0xe0000000-0xefffffff 64bit pref]

pci_bus 0000:02: resource 0 [io  0x9000-0x9fff]

pci_bus 0000:02: resource 1 [mem 0xfde00000-0xfdefffff]

pci_bus 0000:02: resource 2 [mem 0xfdf00000-0xfdffffff pref]

pci_bus 0000:02: resource 4 [io  0x0000-0xffff]

pci_bus 0000:02: resource 5 [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff]

pci_bus 0000:02: resource 6 [mem 0xe0000000-0xf3ffffff]

pci_bus 0000:02: resource 7 [mem 0xf4000000-0xffffffff]

pci_bus 0000:02: resource 8 [mem 0x120000000-0xfcffffffff]

pci_bus 0000:03: resource 0 [io  0x8000-0x8fff]

pci_bus 0000:03: resource 1 [mem 0xfdd00000-0xfddfffff]

pci_bus 0000:03: resource 2 [mem 0xfdc00000-0xfdcfffff 64bit pref]

pci_bus 0000:04: resource 0 [io  0x7000-0x7fff]

pci_bus 0000:04: resource 1 [mem 0xfdb00000-0xfdbfffff]

pci_bus 0000:04: resource 2 [mem 0xfda00000-0xfdafffff 64bit pref]

pci_bus 0000:05: resource 0 [io  0x6000-0x6fff]

pci_bus 0000:05: resource 1 [mem 0xfd900000-0xfd9fffff]

pci_bus 0000:05: resource 2 [mem 0xfd800000-0xfd8fffff 64bit pref]

pci_bus 0000:06: resource 0 [io  0x5000-0x5fff]

pci_bus 0000:06: resource 1 [mem 0xfd700000-0xfd7fffff]

pci_bus 0000:06: resource 2 [mem 0xfd600000-0xfd6fffff 64bit pref]

pci_bus 0000:07: resource 0 [io  0x4000-0x4fff]

pci_bus 0000:07: resource 1 [mem 0xfd500000-0xfd5fffff]

pci_bus 0000:07: resource 2 [mem 0xfd400000-0xfd4fffff 64bit pref]

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 262144 (order: 10, 4194304 bytes)

Switched to NOHz mode on CPU #0

Switched to NOHz mode on CPU #1

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 262144 bind 65536)

TCP reno registered

UDP hash table entries: 2048 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

UDP-Lite hash table entries: 2048 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

NET: Registered protocol family 1

pci 0000:00:00.0: Found enabled HT MSI Mapping

pci 0000:00:08.0: Found enabled HT MSI Mapping

pci 0000:00:08.0: Found enabled HT MSI Mapping

pci 0000:00:08.0: Found enabled HT MSI Mapping

pci 0000:00:08.0: Found enabled HT MSI Mapping

pci 0000:00:08.0: Found enabled HT MSI Mapping

pci 0000:00:08.0: Found enabled HT MSI Mapping

pci 0000:00:08.0: Found enabled HT MSI Mapping

pci 0000:00:08.0: Found enabled HT MSI Mapping

pci 0000:00:08.0: Found enabled HT MSI Mapping

pci 0000:00:08.0: Found enabled HT MSI Mapping

pci 0000:00:08.0: Found enabled HT MSI Mapping

pci 0000:00:08.0: Found enabled HT MSI Mapping

pci 0000:01:00.0: Boot video device

PCI: CLS 64 bytes, default 64

Trying to unpack rootfs image as initramfs...

Freeing initrd memory: 3472k freed

PCI-DMA: Disabling AGP.

PCI-DMA: aperture base @ d4000000 size 65536 KB

PCI-DMA: using GART IOMMU.

PCI-DMA: Reserving 64MB of IOMMU area in the AGP aperture

audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

type=2000 audit(1306827480.509:1): initialized

VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.5.2

Dquot-cache hash table entries: 512 (order 0, 4096 bytes)

squashfs: version 4.0 (2009/01/31) Phillip Lougher

SGI XFS with ACLs, security attributes, realtime, large block/inode numbers, no debug enabled

SGI XFS Quota Management subsystem

OCFS2 1.5.0

ocfs2: Registered cluster interface o2cb

OCFS2 DLMFS 1.5.0

OCFS2 User DLM kernel interface loaded

OCFS2 Node Manager 1.5.0

OCFS2 DLM 1.5.0

GFS2 (built May 29 2011 21:21:29) installed

msgmni has been set to 7917

Block layer SCSI generic (bsg) driver version 0.4 loaded (major 254)

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered (default)

pcieport 0000:00:04.0: setting latency timer to 64

pcieport 0000:00:04.0: irq 40 for MSI/MSI-X

pcieport 0000:00:12.0: setting latency timer to 64

pcieport 0000:00:12.0: irq 41 for MSI/MSI-X

pcieport 0000:00:13.0: setting latency timer to 64

pcieport 0000:00:13.0: irq 42 for MSI/MSI-X

pcieport 0000:00:15.0: setting latency timer to 64

pcieport 0000:00:15.0: irq 43 for MSI/MSI-X

pcieport 0000:00:16.0: setting latency timer to 64

pcieport 0000:00:16.0: irq 44 for MSI/MSI-X

pcieport 0000:00:17.0: setting latency timer to 64

pcieport 0000:00:17.0: irq 45 for MSI/MSI-X

Linux agpgart interface v0.103

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xe0000000, mapped to 0xffffc90004100000, using 3072k, total 262144k

vesafb: mode is 1024x768x16, linelength=2048, pages=1

vesafb: scrolling: redraw

vesafb: Truecolor: size=0:5:6:5, shift=0:11:5:0

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 128x48

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

Serial: 8250/16550 driver, 4 ports, IRQ sharing enabled

serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

[drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810

brd: module loaded

loop: module loaded

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver

amd74xx 0000:00:0c.0: UDMA133 controller

amd74xx 0000:00:0c.0: IDE controller (0x10de:0x036e rev 0xa1)

amd74xx 0000:00:0c.0: IDE port disabled

amd74xx 0000:00:0c.0: BIOS didn't set cable bits correctly. Enabling workaround.

amd74xx 0000:00:0c.0: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xf400-0xf407

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: HL-DT-STDVD-RAM GSA-H55N, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hdb: Optiarc DVD RW AD-5170A, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hda: host max PIO5 wanted PIO255(auto-tune) selected PIO4

hda: UDMA/66 mode selected

hdb: host max PIO5 wanted PIO255(auto-tune) selected PIO4

hdb: UDMA/66 mode selected

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

ide_generic: please use "probe_mask=0x3f" module parameter for probing all legacy ISA IDE ports

ide-gd driver 1.18

ide-cd driver 5.00

ide-cd: hda: ATAPI 48X DVD-ROM DVD-R/RAM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache

cdrom: Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

ide-cd: hdb: ATAPI 48X DVD-ROM DVD-R CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache

i8042: PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

i8042: PNP: PS/2 appears to have AUX port disabled, if this is incorrect please boot with i8042.nopnp

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

mousedev: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

lirc_dev: IR Remote Control driver registered, major 253 

IR NEC protocol handler initialized

IR RC5(x) protocol handler initialized

IR RC6 protocol handler initialized

IR JVC protocol handler initialized

IR Sony protocol handler initialized

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input0

IR RC5 (streamzap) protocol handler initialized

IR LIRC bridge handler initialized

cpuidle: using governor ladder

cpuidle: using governor menu

TCP cubic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 17

registered taskstats version 1

Freeing unused kernel memory: 456k freed

libata version 3.00 loaded.

sata_sil24 0000:04:00.0: version 1.1

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC6] enabled at IRQ 16

sata_sil24 0000:04:00.0: PCI INT A -> Link[APC6] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

sata_sil24 0000:04:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

scsi0 : sata_sil24

scsi1 : sata_sil24

ata1: SATA max UDMA/100 host m128@0xfdbff000 port 0xfdbf8000 irq 16

ata2: SATA max UDMA/100 host m128@0xfdbff000 port 0xfdbfa000 irq 16

ata1: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 0)

ata2: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 0)

sata_nv 0000:00:0d.0: version 3.5

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APSI] enabled at IRQ 23

sata_nv 0000:00:0d.0: PCI INT A -> Link[APSI] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

sata_nv 0000:00:0d.0: Using SWNCQ mode

sata_nv 0000:00:0d.0: setting latency timer to 64

scsi2 : sata_nv

scsi3 : sata_nv

ata3: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x9f0 ctl 0xbf0 bmdma 0xe000 irq 23

ata4: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x970 ctl 0xb70 bmdma 0xe008 irq 23

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APSJ] enabled at IRQ 22

sata_nv 0000:00:0d.1: PCI INT B -> Link[APSJ] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

sata_nv 0000:00:0d.1: Using SWNCQ mode

sata_nv 0000:00:0d.1: setting latency timer to 64

scsi4 : sata_nv

scsi5 : sata_nv

ata5: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x9e0 ctl 0xbe0 bmdma 0xcc00 irq 22

ata6: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x960 ctl 0xb60 bmdma 0xcc08 irq 22

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ASA2] enabled at IRQ 21

sata_nv 0000:00:0d.2: PCI INT C -> Link[ASA2] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

sata_nv 0000:00:0d.2: Using SWNCQ mode

sata_nv 0000:00:0d.2: setting latency timer to 64

scsi6 : sata_nv

scsi7 : sata_nv

ata7: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xc800 ctl 0xc400 bmdma 0xb800 irq 21

ata8: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xc000 ctl 0xbc00 bmdma 0xb808 irq 21

ata5: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

ata7: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

ata3: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

ata3.00: ATA-7: WDC WD1500ADFD-00NLR1, 20.07P20, max UDMA/133

ata3.00: 293046768 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32)

ata3.00: configured for UDMA/133

scsi 2:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      WDC WD1500ADFD-0 20.0 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] 293046768 512-byte logical blocks: (150 GB/139 GiB)

sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

 sda: sda1 sda2 sda3 sda4

sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

ata4: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

ata6: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

ata8: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

sd 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

scsi: <fdomain> Detection failed (no card)

GDT-HA: Storage RAID Controller Driver. Version: 3.05

imm: Version 2.05 (for Linux 2.4.0)

Fusion MPT base driver 3.04.18

Copyright (c) 1999-2008 LSI Corporation

Fusion MPT SPI Host driver 3.04.18

Fusion MPT FC Host driver 3.04.18

Fusion MPT SAS Host driver 3.04.18

3ware Storage Controller device driver for Linux v1.26.02.003.

3ware 9000 Storage Controller device driver for Linux v2.26.02.014.

Compaq SMART2 Driver (v 2.6.0)

HP CISS Driver (v 3.6.26)

Adaptec aacraid driver 1.1-5[26400]-ms

megaraid cmm: 2.20.2.7 (Release Date: Sun Jul 16 00:01:03 EST 2006)

megaraid: 2.20.5.1 (Release Date: Thu Nov 16 15:32:35 EST 2006)

megasas: 00.00.05.29-rc1 Tue. Dec. 7 17:00:00 PDT 2010

QLogic Fibre Channel HBA Driver: 8.03.05-k0

Emulex LightPulse Fibre Channel SCSI driver 8.3.20

Copyright(c) 2004-2009 Emulex.  All rights reserved.

aic94xx: Adaptec aic94xx SAS/SATA driver version 1.0.3 loaded

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

usbcore: registered new device driver usb

ehci_hcd: USB 2.0 'Enhanced' Host Controller (EHCI) Driver

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCL] enabled at IRQ 20

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0a.1: PCI INT B -> Link[APCL] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0a.1: setting latency timer to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0a.1: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0a.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0a.1: debug port 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0a.1: cache line size of 64 is not supported

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0a.1: irq 20, io mem 0xfe02e000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0a.1: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 10 ports detected

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

uhci_hcd: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver

ohci_hcd: USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCF] enabled at IRQ 23

ohci_hcd 0000:00:0a.0: PCI INT A -> Link[APCF] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

ohci_hcd 0000:00:0a.0: setting latency timer to 64

ohci_hcd 0000:00:0a.0: OHCI Host Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:00:0a.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

ohci_hcd 0000:00:0a.0: irq 23, io mem 0xfe02f000

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 10 ports detected

usb 1-2: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

usbhid: USB HID core driver

sl811: driver sl811-hcd, 19 May 2005

scsi8 : usb-storage 1-2:1.0

device-mapper: uevent: version 1.0.3

device-mapper: ioctl: 4.19.1-ioctl (2011-01-07) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

usb 1-6: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 4

scsi9 : usb-storage 1-6:1.0

md: raid0 personality registered for level 0

md: raid1 personality registered for level 1

raid6: int64x1   1976 MB/s

usb 2-3: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 2

raid6: int64x2   2221 MB/s

scsi 8:0:0:0: Direct-Access     CBM      Flash Disk       5.00 PQ: 0 ANSI: 2

sd 8:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 0

sd 8:0:0:0: [sdb] 4137984 512-byte logical blocks: (2.11 GB/1.97 GiB)

sd 8:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

sd 8:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 0b 00 00 08

sd 8:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through

sd 8:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through

 sdb: sdb1

sd 8:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through

sd 8:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI removable disk

raid6: int64x4   1720 MB/s

raid6: int64x8   1253 MB/s

usb 2-8: new low speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 3

scsi 9:0:0:0: Direct-Access     WD       10EAVS External  1.75 PQ: 0 ANSI: 4

sd 9:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 0

sd 9:0:0:0: [sdc] 1953525168 512-byte logical blocks: (1.00 TB/931 GiB)

sd 9:0:0:0: [sdc] Write Protect is off

sd 9:0:0:0: [sdc] Mode Sense: 23 00 00 00

sd 9:0:0:0: [sdc] Assuming drive cache: write through

sd 9:0:0:0: [sdc] Assuming drive cache: write through

 sdc: sdc1 sdc2 sdc3

sd 9:0:0:0: [sdc] Assuming drive cache: write through

sd 9:0:0:0: [sdc] Attached SCSI disk

raid6: sse2x1    3103 MB/s

input: Logitech USB Optical Mouse as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:0a.0/usb2/2-8/2-8:1.0/input/input1

generic-usb 0003:046D:C019.0001: input,hidraw0: USB HID v1.11 Mouse [Logitech USB Optical Mouse] on usb-0000:00:0a.0-8/input0

raid6: sse2x2    4013 MB/s

raid6: sse2x4    4194 MB/s

raid6: using algorithm sse2x4 (4194 MB/s)

async_tx: api initialized (async)

xor: automatically using best checksumming function: generic_sse

usb 2-10: new low speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 4

   generic_sse:  6805.600 MB/sec

xor: using function: generic_sse (6805.600 MB/sec)

md: raid6 personality registered for level 6

md: raid5 personality registered for level 5

md: raid4 personality registered for level 4

md: raid10 personality registered for level 10

JFS: nTxBlock = 8192, nTxLock = 65536

input: USB-compliant keyboard as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:0a.0/usb2/2-10/2-10:1.0/input/input2

generic-usb 0003:062A:0201.0002: input,hidraw1: USB HID v1.10 Keyboard [USB-compliant keyboard] on usb-0000:00:0a.0-10/input0

input: USB-compliant keyboard as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:0a.0/usb2/2-10/2-10:1.1/input/input3

generic-usb 0003:062A:0201.0003: input,hiddev0,hidraw2: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [USB-compliant keyboard] on usb-0000:00:0a.0-10/input1

RPC: Registered udp transport module.

RPC: Registered tcp transport module.

RPC: Registered tcp NFSv4.1 backchannel transport module.

fuse init (API version 7.16)

e1000: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - version 7.3.21-k8-NAPI

e1000: Copyright (c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation.

Loading iSCSI transport class v2.0-870.

EXT3-fs: barriers not enabled

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs (sda3): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode

udev: starting version 151

udevd (13533): /proc/13533/oom_adj is deprecated, please use /proc/13533/oom_score_adj instead.

input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0C:00/input/input4

ACPI: Power Button [PWRB]

input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input5

ACPI: Power Button [PWRF]

input: PC Speaker as /devices/platform/pcspkr/input/input6

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

NET: Registered protocol family 23

ACPI: Fan [FAN] (on)

thermal LNXTHERM:00: registered as thermal_zone0

ACPI: Thermal Zone [THRM] (46 C)

i2c i2c-0: nForce2 SMBus adapter at 0x1c00

i2c i2c-1: nForce2 SMBus adapter at 0x1c40

forcedeth: Reverse Engineered nForce ethernet driver. Version 0.64.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCH] enabled at IRQ 22

forcedeth 0000:00:10.0: PCI INT A -> Link[APCH] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

forcedeth 0000:00:10.0: setting latency timer to 64

ACPI: acpi_idle registered with cpuidle

rtc_cmos 00:04: RTC can wake from S4

rtc_cmos 00:04: rtc core: registered rtc_cmos as rtc0

rtc0: alarms up to one year, y3k, 242 bytes nvram

cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain

forcedeth 0000:00:10.0: ifname eth0, PHY OUI 0x1c1 @ 1, addr 00:01:29:d7:08:e9

forcedeth 0000:00:10.0: highdma csum vlan pwrctl mgmt gbit lnktim msi desc-v3

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [AMC1] enabled at IRQ 21

forcedeth 0000:00:11.0: PCI INT A -> Link[AMC1] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

forcedeth 0000:00:11.0: setting latency timer to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC3] enabled at IRQ 18

rt2500pci 0000:02:06.0: PCI INT A -> Link[APC3] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

rt2500pci 0000:02:06.0: setting latency timer to 64

forcedeth 0000:00:11.0: ifname eth1, PHY OUI 0x1c1 @ 0, addr 00:01:29:d7:08:e8

forcedeth 0000:00:11.0: highdma csum vlan pwrctl mgmt gbit lnktim msi desc-v3

k8temp 0000:00:18.3: Temperature readouts might be wrong - check erratum #141

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [AAZA] enabled at IRQ 20

HDA Intel 0000:00:0e.1: PCI INT B -> Link[AAZA] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

hda_intel: Disable MSI for Nvidia chipset

HDA Intel 0000:00:0e.1: setting latency timer to 64

udev: renamed network interface eth1 to eth2

udev: renamed network interface eth0_rename to eth1

ieee80211 phy0: Selected rate control algorithm 'minstrel_ht'

Registered led device: rt2500pci-phy0::radio

Registered led device: rt2500pci-phy0::quality

nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

Disabling lock debugging due to kernel taint

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC5] enabled at IRQ 16

nvidia 0000:01:00.0: PCI INT A -> Link[APC5] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

nvidia 0000:01:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

vgaarb: device changed decodes: PCI:0000:01:00.0,olddecodes=io+mem,decodes=none:owns=io+mem

NVRM: loading NVIDIA UNIX x86_64 Kernel Module  270.41.06  Mon Apr 18 14:53:56 PDT 2011

hda_codec: ALC889A: BIOS auto-probing.

EXT3-fs (sda3): using internal journal

forcedeth 0000:00:10.0: irq 46 for MSI/MSI-X

Adding 2120576k swap on /dev/sda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:2120576k 

Bluetooth: Core ver 2.15

NET: Registered protocol family 31

Bluetooth: HCI device and connection manager initialized

Bluetooth: HCI socket layer initialized

Bluetooth: L2CAP ver 2.15

Bluetooth: L2CAP socket layer initialized

Bluetooth: RFCOMM TTY layer initialized

Bluetooth: RFCOMM socket layer initialized

Bluetooth: RFCOMM ver 1.11

NET: Registered protocol family 10

eth1: no IPv6 routers present

nvidia 0000:01:00.0: PCI INT A disabled

nvidia 0000:01:00.0: PCI INT A -> Link[APC5] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

nvidia 0000:01:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

vgaarb: device changed decodes: PCI:0000:01:00.0,olddecodes=none,decodes=none:owns=io+mem

NVRM: loading NVIDIA UNIX x86_64 Kernel Module  270.41.06  Mon Apr 18 14:53:56 PDT 2011

```

le ultime righe riguardano questi 2 comandi

```

rmmod nvidia

modprobe nvidia

```

----------

## Onip

se tu fai login tramite kdm il problema si presenta lo stesso?

Hai tutti i servizi che servono a kde attivi e funzionanti (dbus per esempio)?

So che perchè gnome funzioni correttamente ci vuole un po' di "magia nera" in .xinitrc, probabilmente è lo stesso per kde (io sto con gnome, quindi ti posso aiutare fino a lì).

a volte la lentezza dei programmi grafici ad aprirsi è dovuto al file /etc/host configurato male (è spiegato nell'handbook), non dovrebbe essere il tuo caso visto che prima funzionava tutto, ma è sempre meglio controllare soprattutto visto che di recente ci sono stati gli upgrade di baselayout e openrc.

----------

## tsu.kz.m

il file /etc/host è standard, ho solo aggiunto delle voci per il mio webserver in locale

```

# /etc/hosts: Local Host Database

#

# This file describes a number of aliases-to-address mappings for the for 

# local hosts that share this file.

#

# In the presence of the domain name service or NIS, this file may not be 

# consulted at all; see /etc/host.conf for the resolution order.

#

# IPv4 and IPv6 localhost aliases

127.0.0.1       localhost mainframe mainframe.local

::1             localhost

#

# Imaginary network.

#10.0.0.2               myname

#10.0.0.3               myfriend

#

# According to RFC 1918, you can use the following IP networks for private 

# nets which will never be connected to the Internet:

#

#       10.0.0.0        -   10.255.255.255

#       172.16.0.0      -   172.31.255.255

#       192.168.0.0     -   192.168.255.255

#

# In case you want to be able to connect directly to the Internet (i.e. not 

# behind a NAT, ADSL router, etc...), you need real official assigned 

# numbers.  Do not try to invent your own network numbers but instead get one 

# from your network provider (if any) or from your regional registry (ARIN, 

# APNIC, LACNIC, RIPE NCC, or AfriNIC.)

#

```

non ho mai installato kdm, non saprei, se influisce lo faccio, tanto le ho provate tutte  :Smile: 

posto anche il mio rc-update show

```

          localmount |                         boot                  

                  lvm |                         boot                  

       udev-postmount | default                                       

      vboxweb-service | default                                       

            alsasound |                         boot                  

         termencoding |                         boot                  

               procfs |                         boot                  

                acpid | default                                       

                devfs |                                        sysinit

             netmount | default                                       

                samba | default                                       

                cupsd | default                                       

              vboxdrv | default                                       

              hwclock |                         boot                  

             hostname |                         boot                  

            bluetooth | default                                       

           vixie-cron | default                                       

                 root |                         boot                  

            savecache |                shutdown                       

              urandom |                         boot                  

        device-mapper |                         boot                  

           consolekit | default                                       

             mount-ro |                shutdown                       

              keymaps |                         boot                  

                 fsck |                         boot                  

                 dbus | default                                       

                 udev |                                        sysinit

            killprocs |                shutdown                       

                dmesg |                                        sysinit

           ntp-client | default                                       

               net.lo |                         boot                  

                 swap |                         boot                  

                mysql | default                                       

                local | default                      nonetwork        

            syslog-ng | default                                       

             bootmisc |                         boot                  

                 mtab |                         boot                  

               sysctl |                         boot                  

              modules |                         boot                  

                 ntpd | default                                       

             net.eth1 | default                                       

          consolefont |                         boot            

```

dbus è attivo e funzionante

adesso che vedo... Può dipendere dal "local"?

----------

## zolar czakl

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=365733#c9

Questo commento sembra descrivere la tua situazione.

----------

## ago

 *tsu.kz.m wrote:*   

> ...(kde 4.6.2 in questo caso) 

 

Per iniziare ti consiglio un aggiornamento a 4.6.3. ( piu sotto leggo anche 4.6.3 che versone hai? )

 *tsu.kz.m wrote:*   

> Ho il login da riga di comando, avvio kde tramite startx.

 

Inziamo a fare le cose in maniera corretta, emergi kdm, modifica 

```
/etc/conf.d/xdm
```

e aggiungi il servizio ai runlevels.

 *tsu.kz.m wrote:*   

> 
> 
> -xorg-server 1.9.5
> 
> -kde 4.6.3
> ...

 

Stessi componenti da me con 4.6.2 e funziona tutto correttamente.. ( dove ho nvidia devo tenere un sistema stabile )

 *tsu.kz.m wrote:*   

> xorg.conf (evdev)

 

non devi usare xorg.conf, tranne per la parte del driver nvidia

 *tsu.kz.m wrote:*   

> emerge --info

 

sei sicuro che il tuo -march sia k8? ( non ho amd quindi non so, in ogni caso verifica con native o usa quello direttamente )

 *tsu.kz.m wrote:*   

> Xorg.0.log
> 
> [code]
> 
> [   192.213] 
> ...

 

Ma le info sono corrette ? un po' kde 4.6.2 un po' 4.6.3 e xorg non era 1.9.5? dal log risulta 1.9.4

P.S. evita genkernel.

----------

## tsu.kz.m

si scusate, ho fatto un pò di confusione

allora riepilogo

la 4.6.2 era la precedente quando funzionava tutto correttamente, ma magari mi sono ingarbugliato con la punteggiatura nel descivervi la vecchia configurazione

xorg-server è la 1.9.5, adesso, avevo fatto il downgrade per testare se dipendesse da quello, ma niente, stesso problema, dopo 2 settimane perdi anche il senso delle modifiche che fai... a parte la coerenza, mi semba di non averla persa visto che il sistema in generale è stabile  :Smile: 

Non capisco perchè devo installare kdm, io vorrei mantenere il login da riga di comando, è una mia scelta, ma se mi dite che è necessario provo anche questa, ma vorrei lasciarla per ultima se possibile... non capisco cosa fa in più il kdm dalla configurazione manuale... Magari potete darmi delucidazioni a riguardo. 

sono sicuro al 100% del mio march=k8

questo è identico al mio processore  :Smile: 

```

Athlon 64 X2

vendor_id: AuthenticAMD

cpu family: 15

model: 35, 43, 75 or 107

stepping: 1 or 2

model name: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor

32 bit:

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=k8 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

64 bit:

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=k8 -O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

processor       : 0

vendor_id       : AuthenticAMD

cpu family      : 15

model           : 43

model name      : AMD Athlon(tm)64 X2 Dual Core Processor  4200+

stepping        : 1

cpu MHz         : 2200.000

cache size      : 512 KB

physical id     : 0

siblings        : 2

core id         : 0

cpu cores       : 2

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 1

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush mmx fxsr sse sse2

                  ht syscall nx mmxext fxsr_opt lm 3dnowext 3dnow rep_good pni lahf_lm cmp_legacy

bogomips        : 4424.71

TLB size        : 1024 4K pages

clflush size    : 64

cache_alignment : 64

address sizes   : 40 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management: ts fid vid ttp

processor       : 1

vendor_id       : AuthenticAMD

cpu family      : 15

model           : 43

model name      : AMD Athlon(tm)64 X2 Dual Core Processor  4200+

stepping        : 1

cpu MHz         : 2200.000

cache size      : 512 KB

physical id     : 0

siblings        : 2

core id         : 1

cpu cores       : 2

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 1

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush mmx fxsr sse sse2

                  ht syscall nx mmxext fxsr_opt lm 3dnowext 3dnow rep_good pni lahf_lm cmp_legacy

bogomips        : 4424.71

TLB size        : 1024 4K pages

clflush size    : 64

cache_alignment : 64

address sizes   : 40 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management: ts fid vid ttp

```

Chiedoancora scusa per la confusione

la configurazione risulta essere quella che ho scritto in precedenza... appena aggiornata di nuovo a 1.9.5 di xorg mentre kde è sempre stata la 4.6.3 

il file xorg.conf, infatti,  stato generato da nvidia-xconfig... ho visto che usa però /usr/share/X11/xord.conf.d/ come cartella dove all'interno ho 10-evdev.con con le configurazioni standard (non l'ho mai toccato). 

Che vuol dire non devi usare xog? Non capisco :S

grazie ancora del supporto... spero tanto di risolvere

P.S.

se possibile vorrei evitare di installare kdm... ma ripeto che se serve lo faccio al volo  :Smile: 

----------

## tsu.kz.m

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> zolar czakl 	
> 
> MessaggioInviato: Mar Mag 31, 2011 1:13 pm    Oggetto:
> ...

 

:O

 moto simile, direi quasi uguale. a quanto pare non hanno risolto ancora....  :Sad: 

quanto dovrò aspettare se dipendesse da questo?

 :Sad:   :Sad: 

----------

## tsu.kz.m

Potrebbero essere

PoliKit and ConsoleKit il problema?

Ho visto dei messaggi quando parte kde... ma non sono riuscito a memorizzarli

 :Sad: 

come posso controllare se funzionano correttamente i due pacchetti?

Grazie ancora del supporto...

Sono disperato  :Smile: 

----------

## ago

 *tsu.kz.m wrote:*   

> Che vuol dire non devi usare xog? Non capisco :S

 

 *ago wrote:*   

>  *tsu.kz.m wrote:*   xorg.conf (evdev) 
> 
> non devi usare xorg.conf, tranne per la parte del driver nvidia

 

Non devi usare file di configurazione per xorg, udev si occupa di questo. Se non dovesse funzionare automaticamente puoi configurare manualmente.

----------

## zolar czakl

Posto che il problema sembra essere KDE, visto che con fluxbox piu' o meno il resto funziona,

```
startx -- -verbose 5 -logverbose 5  > /tmp/X.log 2>&1
```

 mostra nulla in merito?

Kick-off e' parte di plasma se non ricordo male.

Se da un terminale in fluxbox fai partire plasma, il menu funziona oppure e' ancora lento?

Magari il problema e' in Kwin ma non sono da escludere

 *tsu.kz.m wrote:*   

> PoliKit and ConsoleKit il problema?

 

----------

## tsu.kz.m

se tolgo il contenuto del file xorg.conf, non funziona più neanche quel poco che funzionava prima

 :Sad: 

vi prego di non abbandonarmi  :Smile: 

P.S.

Come posso capire se ConsoleKit PolyKit e a questo punto udev sono configurati nel modo corretto?

----------

## ago

 *tsu.kz.m wrote:*   

> se tolgo il contenuto del file xorg.conf, non funziona più neanche quel poco che funzionava prima

 

Si ma che errori da? non deve darne

----------

## tsu.kz.m

errore mio, scusate...

questo il mio nuovo xorg.conf

```

Section "Monitor"

    # HorizSync source: edid, VertRefresh source: edid

    Identifier     "Monitor0"

    VendorName     "Unknown"

    ModelName      "ViewSonic VX2025wm"

    HorizSync       30.0 - 82.0

    VertRefresh     50.0 - 75.0

    Option         "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Device0"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"

    BoardName      "GeForce 286 GTX"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen0"

    Device         "Device0"

    Monitor        "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth    24

    Option         "TwinView" "0"

    Option         "metamodes" "nvidia-auto-select +0+0"

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       24

    EndSubSection

EndSection

```

questi i Warning e gli errori di Xorg.0.log

```

[    80.745] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module dri

[    80.748] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module dri2

[    83.163] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module dri2

[    84.030] (WW) USB-compliant keyboard: ignoring absolute axes.

[    80.745] (EE) Failed to load module "dri" (module does not exist, 0)

[    80.748] (EE) Failed to load module "dri2" (module does not exist, 0)

[    83.163] (EE) NVIDIA: Failed to load module "dri2" (module does not exist, 0)

```

mouse e tastiera funzionano al 100%

grazie per la dritta.

il problema però persiste...

----------

## ago

Dovresti tenere una conf solo con le opzioni per caricare il driver proprietario, quindi:

```
Section "Device" 

    Identifier     "Device0" 

    Driver         "nvidia" 

    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation" 

    BoardName      "GeForce 286 GTX" 

EndSection
```

Per il resto io avevo un problema simile..ma non di 15 minuti, con gli effetti di kwin attivi ( con intel ); disattivandoli ho risolto...

----------

## tsu.kz.m

ok, modificato di nuovo xorg, anche se adesso è apparso il warning del monitor, anche se funziona sempre alla perfesione

Ho provato a disattivare gli effetti di kwin, ma nessun cambiamento

ma il bug che segnalava zolar czakl 

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=365733#c9

dicono che è risolto e il problema mi sembra molto simile

----------

## tsu.kz.m

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Posto che il problema sembra essere KDE, visto che con fluxbox piu' o meno il resto funziona,
> 
> ```
> ...

 

ecco il log, chiedo scusa ma ieri mi sono perso un post 

http://pastebin.com/qssyNwhX

----------

## tsu.kz.m

Mi avete abbandonato?

 :Confused: 

----------

## djinnZ

 *tsu.kz.m wrote:*   

> sono sicuro al 100% del mio march=k8

 io molto meno perché vedo pni nelle use flag quindi dovrebbe essere k8-sse3.

Mi suona ricering ma 3dnow dovrebbe decrementare le prestazioni piuttosto che migliorarle.

Nel dubbio

```
cc -march=native -E -v - </dev/null 2>&1 | grep cc1
```

vedi cosa dice ed USE="see*"

ma è un "extra".

dato che ho kernel 2.6.37, ati kvm, xorg-server 1.9.5 e kde 4.6.3 funzionanti (su profilo hardened) mi pare un tantino strano.

In generale i miei problemi venivano da nepomuk e da akonadi (che è riportato avere seri problemi nella conversione dalla 4.4 alla 4.6, alla fine ho risolto ripartendo da zero) che si schiantavano o peggio si zombificavano (ho disabilitato alcune opzioni del kernel, meglio hardening parziale che niente).

Hai usato l'unmask dell'overlay o hai fatto tu?

in particolare (ma sto andando a naso)

```
=app-office/akonadi-server-1.5.0 ~amd64

=dev-python/sip-4.12* ~amd64

=dev-python/PyQt4-4.8.2* ~amd64

=dev-libs/libattica-0.2.0* ~amd64

=dev-libs/shared-desktop-ontologies-0.5* ~amd64

=dev-libs/soprano-2.6.0* ~amd64

=media-libs/phonon-4.4.3* ~amd64

=sys-auth/polkit-qt-0.99.0* ~amd64

=sys-auth/polkit-kde-agent-0.99.0* ~amd64

<=sys-auth/polkit-kde-kcmodules-0.99 ~amd64

=kde-misc/polkit-kde-kcmodules-0.98* ~amd64

=sys-auth/polkit-0.99* ~amd64

=dev-libs/glib-2.26.1* ~amd64

=kde-misc/kwebkitpart-0.9.6* ~amd64

kde-base/kdepimlibs:4.6 ~amd64

kde-base/marble:4.6 ~amd64

=kde-misc/konq-plugins-4.6.1* ~amd64

=kde-misc/kcm-gtk-config-1.5 ~amd64
```

Anche se non intendi usarlo è meglio che kdm sia installato comunque, possibile che si tiri dietro qualche dipendenza.

----------

## tsu.kz.m

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Codice:
> 
> cc -march=native -E -v - </dev/null 2>&1 | grep cc1
> ...

 

ecco cosa ritorna

```

/usr/libexec/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.5/cc1 -E -quiet -v - -D_FORTIFY_SOURCE=2 -march=k8-sse3 -mcx16 -msahf --param l1-cache-size=64 --param l1-cache-line-size=64 --param l2-cache-size=512 -mtune=k8

```

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> vedi cosa dice ed USE="see*"
> 
> ma è un "extra". 
> ...

 

non capisco... sorry! Devo aggiungere la USE="see*"??

```

Hai usato l'unmask dell'overlay o hai fatto tu? 

```

ho smascherato i pacchetti da package.keywords preso da 

http://git.overlays.gentoo.org/gitweb/?p=proj/kde.git;a=blob_plain;f=Documentation/package.keywords/kde-4.6.keywords

questo per farvi capire che uso lo stesso package.keywords fin dalla versione 4.3

http://pastebin.com/FPAGWRFq

Magari è un pò confusionario?

kdm è già installato

```

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kdm-4.6.3-r1  USE="consolekit handbook kerberos* pam (-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

```

soltanto che non lo uso... quindi deduco che tutte le dipendenze siano installate

----------

## tsu.kz.m

noto adesso che se cancello il package.keywords che ho, e lo riempio con quello dell'url precedente

```

emerge -pvuDN world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     UD] app-arch/xz-utils-5.0.1 [5.0.3] USE="nls threads -static-libs" 0 kB

[ebuild     UD] dev-libs/iniparser-3.0b-r1 [3.0b-r2] USE="(-examples%) (-static-libs%)" 0 kB

[ebuild     UD] media-libs/jpeg-8b [8c] USE="-static-libs" 0 kB

[ebuild     UD] app-admin/perl-cleaner-2.7 [2.8] 0 kB

[ebuild     UD] dev-db/sqlite-3.7.5 [3.7.6.3] USE="extensions fts3 readline tcl threadsafe -debug -doc -icu -secure-delete -soundex -test -unlock-notify" 0 kB                                                                            

[ebuild  NS   ] app-text/docbook-xml-dtd-4.3-r1 [4.1.2-r6, 4.2-r2, 4.4-r2, 4.5-r1] 0 kB

[ebuild     UD] media-libs/x264-0.0.20101029 [0.0.20110426] USE="threads -debug -pic" 0 kB

[ebuild     UD] dev-util/gtk-doc-am-1.16 [1.17] 0 kB

[ebuild     UD] dev-db/virtuoso-odbc-6.1.2 [6.1.3] USE="-static-libs%" 0 kB

[ebuild     UD] dev-db/virtuoso-server-6.1.2 [6.1.3] USE="kerberos readline -ldap" 0 kB

[ebuild     UD] dev-libs/glib-2.28.6 [2.28.7] USE="fam static-libs -debug -doc (-introspection) (-selinux) -test -xattr" 0 kB                                                                                                             

[ebuild     UD] dev-python/pygobject-2.26.0-r1 [2.28.4] USE="cairo threads%* -doc -examples (-introspection) -libffi -test" 0 kB                                                                                                          

[ebuild     UD] net-libs/libsoup-2.32.2 [2.34.1] USE="ssl -debug -doc (-introspection*) -test" 0 kB

[ebuild     UD] net-misc/curl-7.21.4 [7.21.6] USE="gnutls ipv6 kerberos ssl threads -ares -idn -ldap -libssh2 -nss -static-libs -test" 0 kB                                                                                               

[ebuild     UD] media-libs/qimageblitz-0.0.4 [0.0.6] USE="3dnow mmx sse sse2 (-altivec) -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild     UD] app-misc/strigi-0.7.1 [0.7.2] USE="clucene dbus fam qt4 -debug -exif -hyperestraier -inotify (-log) -test" 0 kB                                                                                                           

[ebuild     UD] dev-libs/libdbusmenu-qt-0.6.2 [0.8.2] USE="-debug -test (-doc%)" 0 kB

[ebuild     UD] sys-auth/consolekit-0.4.4 [0.4.5] USE="pam policykit -debug -doc -test" 0 kB

[ebuild     UD] dev-libs/redland-1.0.10-r1 [1.0.10-r2] USE="berkdb mysql odbc ssl xml -iodbc -postgres -sqlite (-static-libs%)" 0 kB                                                                                                      

[ebuild     UD] net-misc/modemmanager-0.4 [0.4_p20110205] USE="policykit -doc -test" 0 kB

[ebuild     UD] net-misc/networkmanager-0.8-r1 [0.8.4.0-r1] USE="gnutls -avahi -bluetooth -connection-sharing -dhclient -dhcpcd -doc -nss -resolvconf" 0 kB                                                                               

[ebuild     UD] app-portage/gentoolkit-0.2.4.6.1-r1 [0.3.0.4] 0 kB

[ebuild     UD] sys-power/upower-0.9.8 [0.9.11] USE="-debug -doc (-introspection) -ios" 0 kB

[ebuild     UD] media-video/ffmpeg-0.6_p25767 [0.7_rc1] USE="3dnow 3dnowext X alsa bzip2 encode hardcoded-tables mmx mmxext mp3 sdl ssse3 theora threads v4l v4l2 vorbis x264 zlib (-altivec) -amr -bindist -cpudetection -custom-cflags -debug -dirac -doc -faac -frei0r -gsm -ieee1394 -jack -jpeg2k -network -oss -pic -qt-faststart -rtmp -schroedinger -speex -static-libs -test -vaapi -vdpau -vpx -xvid (-aac%*) (-avx%) (-celt%) (-truetype%*)" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/phonon-gstreamer-4.5.1 [4.5.0] USE="alsa -debug" 89 kB

[ebuild     UD] sys-libs/talloc-2.0.1-r1 [2.0.5] USE="-compat -doc% -static-libs% -swig% (-python%*)" 0 kB

[ebuild     UD] net-fs/samba-3.4.12 [3.5.8-r1] USE="acl client cups fam netapi pam readline server smbclient -addns -ads -aio* -avahi -caps -cluster -debug -doc -examples -ldap -ldb -quota -smbsharemodes -swat -syslog -winbind (-smbtav2%)" 34,027 kB                                                                                                      

[blocks B     ] <sys-libs/talloc-2.0.5 ("<sys-libs/talloc-2.0.5" is blocking sys-libs/talloc-2.0.5)

Total: 27 packages (1 upgrade, 25 downgrades, 1 in new slot), Size of downloads: 34,115 kB

Conflict: 1 block (1 unsatisfied)

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  (sys-libs/talloc-2.0.1-r1, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    sys-libs/talloc required by (media-libs/mesa-7.10.2, installed)

    sys-libs/talloc required by (net-fs/samba-3.4.12, ebuild scheduled for merge)

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#blocked

```

Mi sa che dovrei ripristinare un pò di pachetti stabili?

----------

## cloc3

 *tsu.kz.m wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
>                                                                                                       
> ...

 

non so.

probabilmente basta che togli sys-libs/talloc dal /etc/portage/package.keywords, perché non dovresti avere alcuna necessità di fare l'upgrade.

altrimenti, disinstalla media-libs/mesa e et-fs/samba che a quel punto, probabilmente, emerge li compila senza protestare.

----------

## tsu.kz.m

non era il pacchetto bloccato che mi spaventava  :Smile: 

Pensavo fosse una soluzione al mio problema, perchè ci sono un sacco di downgrade (vedi ad esempio upower, visto che non mi legge neanche l'hdd esterno, stasera provo a fare dei test)

Ancora nessuna soluzione

 :Sad: 

----------

## djinnZ

quindi un esempio decente potrebbe essere 

CFLAGS="-march=k8-sse3 -mcx16 -msahf --param l1-cache-size=64 --param l1-cache-line-size=64 --param l2-cache-size=512 -mtune=k8 -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -g0"

USE="sse sse2 sse3" non mi pare così diffcile  :Confused: 

Non so se puoi togliere -mtune=k8 perchè non ho capito (o meglio non me frega un tubo e non mi sono documentato) come funziona con i sempron del beneamato ... (pensare alla faccia di [censura - rif a medico, noto esponente politico]) che sembrano non avere tutte le istruzioni a 64 od sse ma teoricamente dovrebbe andare.

Attendiamo lumi da chi ne sa qualcosa in più... (-g0 rende totalmente impossibile il debug ma tanto io uso hardened ed è già ridicolo parlarne, tu ... regolati) in particolare non ricordo se -mcx16 e la cache a 64 sono già impostati o meno ed a quali valori (e non posso verificare per ora)

ripulisci quella fetenzia (non è confusionario è un orrore) di package.keywords e spezzalo in un file per i pacchetti instabili che realmente ti servono ed uno dedicato per kde almeno. Così quando sarà stabile lo cancelli e basta.

Crei una dir /etc/portage/package.keywords e ci metti quanti file ti pare (o meglio quanti te ne servono)

Secondo me hai qualcosa di troppo recente o troppo vecchio nelle dipendenze delle qt o di kde. Non è un parere ma solo una sensazione.

Hai fatto pulizia completa di hal?

----------

## tsu.kz.m

si, hal non esiste più, adesso ho lanciato l'aggiornamento, pulito package.keywords solo con le dipendenze di kde 4.6.3.

Attendo che finisca di ricompilare

N.B.

Scusa l'ignoranza, ma non mi intendo molto di parametri di CFLAGS o di compilazione in generale, questo potrebbe ritorcermi contro visto che sono un programmatore C

Oddio, vergogna su vergogna... (non ho mai fatto un progetto sotto unix e derivati... purtroppo!)

Bando alle ciance

Devo aggiungere le CFLAGS come da esempio?

```

CFLAGS="-march=k8-sse3 -mcx16 -msahf --param l1-cache-size=64 --param l1-cache-line-size=64 --param l2-cache-size=512 -mtune=k8 -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -g0"

USE="sse sse2 sse3" 

```

adesso provo e lancio 

```

emerge -pvuDN world

```

Vediamo...

N.B.B.

Grazie, mi sento un pò più sollevato... poco però! Ancora il problema persiste... vediamo dopo la compilazione.  :Smile: 

----------

## tsu.kz.m

nessun riscontro

niente di niente, in più, dopo 20 minuti per avviarsi kde, non riconosce l'hdd removibile

ovviamente fdisk riconosce tutto

qui si che si tratta di consoleKit, corretto?

----------

## tsu.kz.m

nel mio etc fstab mancavano queste 2 righe

```

proc                    /proc           proc            defaults                0 0

shm                     /dev/shm        tmpfs           nodev,nosuid,noexec     0 0

```

sono obsolete adesso oppure ho fatto bene a metterle?

Scusate e grazie ancora per il supporto

ma dopo aver seguito questa guida, 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-858965.html

polkit-kde-agent

crasha all'avvio

 :Sad: 

----------

## tsu.kz.m

Spero proprio che il mio problema dipenda da questo

```

 # udisks --show-info /dev/sda1

     Cannot find device with major:minor 8:1: Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus)

 # pvscan 

   No matching physical volumes found

 # vgchange -ay

  No volume groups found

# pkaction -h |grep upower

  Error getting authority: Error initializing authority: Error calling StartServiceByName for org.freedesktop.PolicyKit1:  GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.TimedOut: Activation of org.freedesktop.PolicyKit1 timed out

```

infatti al boot mi da 

```

No volume groups found

No volume groups found

No volume groups found

```

Ditemi che è questo il problema  :Smile: 

----------

## zolar czakl

Sembra essere net-libs/libproxy il problema. Vedi se corrisonde alla tua situazione.

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=365479

----------

## tsu.kz.m

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Sembra essere net-libs/libproxy il problema. Vedi se corrisonde alla tua situazione.
> 
> https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=365479
> ...

 

wow... stento ancora a crederci ma era proprio quello...  :Very Happy: 

Adesso kde 4.6.3 si avvia in un attimo... 

Ho soltanto rimosso libproxy e sistemato le USE con "-libproxy -http"

-http per gvfs

non ho risolto del tuttoperchè ancora ho:

```

 # udisks --show-info /dev/sda1

     Cannot find device with major:minor 8:1: Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus)

 # pvscan

   No matching physical volumes found

 # vgchange -ay

  No volume groups found

# pkaction -h |grep upower

  Error getting authority: Error initializing authority: Error calling StartServiceByName for org.freedesktop.PolicyKit1:  GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.TimedOut: Activation of org.freedesktop.PolicyKit1 timed out 

```

Anche se da root riesco a montare l'hdd esterno (kdesu dolphin)

Grazie mille per il supporto.... 

 :Smile: 

----------

## djinnZ

 *tsu.kz.m wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> No volume groups found
> ...

 rc_after impostato male da qualche parte in conf.d?

CONFIG_MD_AUTODETECT=n (tanto non credo che usi dmraid), se usi genkernel e l'immagine di avvio ti raccomando di impostare DISKLABEL MDADM e BUSYBOX =yes (NB genkernel è una cosa comoda, basta saperlo usare e non limitarsi alle impostazioni di default ovviamente)

 *tsu.kz.m wrote:*   

> Anche se da root riesco a montare l'hdd esterno (kdesu dolphin)

 Pulisci /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-cd.rules od imposti persistent_cd_disable="yes" in conf.d/udev per un riavvio. Possibile che ci sia un conflitto.

Oppure ti sei solo dimenticato di aggiungere l'utente ai gruppi disk e non ricordo quali altri. Sarei più per quest'ultimo caso.

----------

## tsu.kz.m

Resta solo questo che non riesco a risolvere... Credo di aver fatto tutto, ma resta..  :Sad: 

```

No volume groups found

No volume groups found

No volume groups found 

```

Per il resto tutto ok, vi ringrazio ancora per il supporto

Devo mettere il post come [SOLVED] o aspetto qualche altra dritta?

----------

## djinnZ

per il messaggio "di errore" di lvm continua qui è lo stesso solito problema (che personalmente non ho).

----------

